# TRANSDUCTOR LINEAL



## AK (Nov 19, 2006)

HOLA , PODRIAN DECIRME PARA QUE SIRVEN Y QUE FUNCION TIENE UN TRANSDUCTOR LINEAL, COMO FUNCIONA LE AGRADESCO TODA LA INFORMACION


----------



## capitanp (Nov 19, 2006)

un transductor es un objeto que convierte una magnitud en otra (ej Temperatura en tension)
que sea lineal significa eso , que la conversion la hara linealmente  (1 grado = 1 Volt, 2 grados = 2 Volts)
saludos


----------

